# what do you think about this glenn gould composition?



## micheliszt (Jan 8, 2013)

Glenn gould composed this piece: 



"So you want to write a fuge"
What do you think about it?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always enjoyed this. A fun piece, and the lyrics are priceless!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Didn't love it at first but it's a very solid piece and very entertaining.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

As tongue in cheek, acerbic, in your face mocking the petty academic mentality, satiric good fun. 
Gould's second career expertise was taking the [email protected]@ out of just about anything sacred, and generally jerking peoples chains -- especially those of the conservative general public and the conservative music academics


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

<3 It gets sung regularly in our house. In the same vein as Peter Schickele's sports commentary on Beethoven's 5th symphony, etc.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

A real fun piece. Very clever and gouldish!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

New to me (most things are)!
Nice; and educational re stylistics, as parodies always are.
Reminds me of the pretty-pretty archaic pieces in the middle of Gilbert & Sullivan operettas.
Thanks, Micheliszt.


----------

